# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته پزشکی

## Mahsa.Nzr

پزشکی

شامل :  تکنولوژی پرتودرمانی،مددکاری اجتماعی،مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای و بهداشت عمومی که البته به مرور توضیح داده خواهند شد.
هدف
هدف تربیت پزشك عمومی با خصوصیات زیر است:
1) كمك به تامین بهداشت و درمان دردهای مردم را وسیله*ای برای رضای خدا و تقرب به او بداند. 
2) با فرهنگ اسلامی و نظام جمهوری اسلامی آشنا باشد و خود را ملزم به رعایت قوانین و مقررات حاكم به جامعه پزشکی بداند. 
3) از شناخت مسائل عمده بهداشت و درمان و نظام ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و  درمانی كشور به قدر كافی برخوردار و از مسؤولیت*ها و وظایف خود در این نظام  آگاه باشد. 
4) قابلیت علمی و عملی كافی در تشخیص بیماری*ها و ارجاع بیماران به سطوح  بالاتر بهداشتی و درمانی كشور و شركت در برنامه*های پیشگیری و بهداشت عمومی  را دارا باشد. 
5) قادر به استفاده از آخرین منابع علمی و بهره*گیری از اطلاعات جدید كار خود باشد. 
دوره آموزش دكترای حرفه*ای پزشكی شامل مراحل زیر است: 
تواناییهای فارغ*التحصیلان
فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند بعد از پایان تحصیلات، مسوولیت های  متفاوتی را عهده*دار شوند، از آن جمله می*توان به موارد زیر اشاره نمود: 
1) تشخیص درمان و پیگیری بیماران در مطب های شخصی، درمانگاه ها و بیمارستان ها. 
2) مدیریت و سرپرستی مراكز ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی. 
3) مشاركت در امر تحصیلی و پژوهشی در ارتباط با بیماری های مختلف. 
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
سلامت تن و روان برابر ضوابط مربوط به تشخیص كمیسیون پزشكی متعهد وزارت  بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكی برای داوطلبان رشته پزشكی امری ضروری است.
علاوه بر آن داوطلبان ورود به رشته پزشكی باید از دانش و علاقه بالایی در  زمینه درس های زیست*شناسی و علوم پایه نیز برخوردار بوده، دقت كافی و حوصله  زیاد در زمینه فراگیری جزئیات مربوط به بیماری*های مختلف را داشته باشند.
تواناییهای فارغ*التحصیلان دوره دكترای تخصصی پزشكی و فرصتهای شغلی آنان
این فارغ*التحصیلان می*توانند در بیمارستان های آموزشی یا غیرآموزشی كشور  استخدام و در كار درمان بیماران و آموزش دانشجویان رشته پزشكی و پیراپزشكی  مشغول شوند. همچنین می*توانند به درمان بیماران در درمانگاه های تخصصی یا  مطب های خصوصی مبادرت ورزند. 
ریاست بیمارستان های دولتی یا خصوصی معمولا به عهده پزشكان متخصص است.  همچنین ریاست و معاونت دانشكده و دانشگاه های علوم پزشكی كشور نیز به عهده  پزشكان متخصص می*باشد. 
علوم پایه: طول این دوره 2 سال است كه در پایان این دوره دانشجو در آزمونی  شامل كلیه دروس این دوره شركت می*كند و در صورت موفقیت به دوره بعدی راه  می*یابد. 
هر دانشجو حداكثر دو بار می*تواند در این آزمون شركت كند. مرحله علوم پایه  درواقع عامل ارتباطی*ای بین درس های دبیرستان و پایه با درس های تخصصی  پزشكی است، بدین ترتیب كه شامل آن قسمت از درس های پایه است كه به بدن  انسان مربوط می*شود؛ برای مثال، بیوشیمی قسمتی از علم شیمی است كه در مورد  شیمی بدن موجود زنده (در این*جا انسان)* صحبت می*كند و همین*طور سایر درس  های این مرحله كه در بخش درس ها شرح داده می*شوند. 
مرحله شناخت نشانه و علایم بیماری و چگونگی پیدایش علایم بیماری، در ارتباط  با عامل بیماری*زا و چگونگی پیدا كردن آن در معاینه*ها و آموزش نظری  دستگاه های تشخیص ، بدون توجه به درمان است. در این دوره ، دانشجو مفهوم  بیماری و علایم آن و نحوه تشخیص آن را به صورت نظری مطالعه نموده،* چگونگی  آن را با توجه به درس های علوم پایه فرا می*گیرد.
فیزیولوژی: در این درس چگونگی عملكرد اندام ها و بافت ها مورد مطالعه قرار  می*گیرد؛ به این ترتیب كه دانشجو بعد از آشنایی با آناتومی و بافت*شناسی  اندام ها با شیوه عمل آنها در شرایط مختلف و در وضعیت های ویژه آشنا  می*شود. 
ایمونولوژی: این درس به بررسی سازمان دفاعی بدن ، سلول های دفاعی و واكنش های موثر در این شبكه می*پردازد.
انگل*شناسی: این درس به انگل های موثر در ایجاد بیماری های انسانی اعم از  حشرات ، كرم ها ، قارچ ها و غیره می*پردازد. در این درس*، این انگل ها به  طور دقیق شناسایی شده، در درس عملی نیز مورد بررسی قرار خواهد گرفت و به  این وسیله چشم دانشجو با انواع انگل ها آشنا می*گردد.
پاتولوژی عمومی: در این درس انواع آسیب های بافتی و تغییرهای بافت های بدن  درهنگام بروز یك ناهنجاری، تحریك و یا آزار مورد بررسی قرار می*گیرد.
در این مرحله دانشجو پس از این كه با آموختن درس های فیزیولوژی به چگونگی  عملكرد طبیعی سازمان بدن پی* برد و در درس پاتولوژی وضعیت واكنش های بدن در  بیماری و تغییرهای بافت ها را در هنگام ورود عوامل مضر به خوبی فراگرفت،  به مرحله*ای می*رسد كه اكنون باید بتواند با تلفیق این دو ، واكنش های بدن  را در هنگام یك بیماری از زمان شروع تا انتهای آن دنبال كرده، سلسله توالی  نشانه*های آشكار و ماهیت یكایك آنها را شناسایی كند.
در این قسمت دانشجو در مقطع هایی كه با عنوان كورس (دوره)*از آن یاد  می*شود، یك سرفصل از بیماری های داخلی مثل بیماری های خون را به طور مشروح  مطالعه می*كند و در هر قسمت، عوامل شروع كننده، شیوه عمل، واكنش بدن ، سیر  بیماری و نشانه*های اختصاصی مربوط را بررسی می*نماید.
این مطالعه صرفا شامل نشانه*شناسی بیماری هاست و شامل مباحث درمان و تشخیص  در بالین بیمار و معاینه*های فیزیكی نمی*شود. در این دوره دانشجو،  فارماكولوژی را به صورت مروری كلی بر دسته*های دارویی و چگونگی اثر داروها،  می*گذراند. این آشنایی با فارماكولوژی به صورت كلی بوده، دسته*های اختصاصی  داروها و راه های تجویز آنها در هر بیماری ، در فارماكولوژی اختصاصی به  طور مشروح مورد مطالعه قرار خواهد گرفت.
كارآموزی: طول این دوره 20 ماه است و هدف شناخت آثار و علائم بیماری ها از  دیدگاه بالینی و آزمایشگاهی به دست آوردن توانایی*های لازم در به كاربردن  اندیشه ، استدلال و نتیجه*گیری سریع، به منظور برخورد منطقی و صحیح با  بیمار و طراحی عملیات پیشگیری درمانی است. 
دانشجو در این مرحله ، به بیمارستان و بالین بیماران می*رود و در كنار درس  های نظری، روش های تشخیص و درمانی را در بالین بیمار می*آموزد. در این  قسمت، استادان در مورد هر بیمار، توضیحات لازم را به دانشجویان ارائه  می*دهند و دانشجو نیز زیرنظر استاد، فرآیندهای معاینه بالینی و فنون تشخیص  را به كار می*برد و شیوه درمان و تجویز دارو را نیز در هر مورد می*آموزد.  در این مرحله درس های نظری نیز ارائه می*شود كه مكمل كار بالینی در بخش  خواهد بود.
دوره كارآموزی (استاژری) شامل دو مجموعه درس های نظری و كار عملی است. اساس  تدریس درس های نظری مانند سایر درس های علوم پایه و فیزیوپاتولوژی است ولی  در برنامه عملی، دانشجو در بالین بیمار با مجموعه*ای از دانسته*های نظری  خود با نشانه*های بیمای به صورت مستقیم مواجه می*شود و با صحبت با بیمار و  به دست آوردن تاریخچه بیماری، نوع آن را تشخیص داده، اقدام های درمانی لازم  را فراخواهد گرفت.
برنامه كار در دوره كارآموزی به طور خلاصه شامل كنفرانس های صبحگاهی در  مورد بیماران بستری در بخش، صحبت در بالین توسط استاد مربوط و یادگیری  معاینه*ها و گرفتن شرح حال، انجام كارهای تشخیصی و تا حدودی نسخه*نویسی  است. عموما درس ای نظری بعد از ظهرها تدریس می*شود و صبح ها به كار در  بیمارستان و برنامه*های آن اختصاص دارد. 
زمان گذراندن كارآموزی بالینی به طور مطلوب 20 ماه و حداكثر 27 ماه است كه  طی آن ، دوره*های داخلی ، جراحی ،* كودكان ، زنان و زایمان ، چشم ، گوش و  حلق و بینی ، روان*پزشكی ، رادیولوژی و پوست و واحدهای باقی مانده درس های  عمومی گذرانده می*شود. محل گذراندن كارآموزی ها بیمارستان های آموزشی است. 
كارورزی: طول دوره 18 ماه است و هدف پرورش مهارت ها، تقویت قدرت تصمیم*گیری  ، افزایش اتكاء به نفس و تكمیل پرورش اندیشه از طریق رویارویی مستقیم  كارورز با مسائل بهداشتی ، درمانی و تقبل مسوولیت مستقیم امور بهداشتی،  درمانی به عهده همه است. 
دانشجویان قبل از شروع مرحله كارورزی ، در كنكور كارورزی كه شامل كلیاتی از  دروس پایه و اصلی و عمومی فیزیولوژی علوم بالینی است و به طور سراسری  برگزار می*شود شركت می*كنند چون گذراندن موفقیت*آمیز این آزمون برای  راه*یابی به دوره كارورزی ضروری است. فارغ*التحصیلان ملزم به خدمت در مناطق  محروم كشور هستند. دانشجو پس از فراگیری راه های تشخیص و درمان به صورت  مستقل و با نظارت كلی روزانه استادان ، اقدام به بیماریابی، تشخیص و درمان  نموده، مواد آموخته شده در مرحله كارآموزی (استاژری) را در عمل به كار  می*برد و تجربه می*اندوزد.
در كل دوره پزشكی عمومی، دو امتحان اصلی (حیاتی) وجود دارد كه شامل امتحان  جامع علوم پایه و دیگری امتحان جامع پرانترنی می*باشد. قبولی در این دو  امتحان، لازمه ورود به مرحله بعدی است.
دوره انترنی یا كارورزی در واقع نقطه عطف آموزش بالینی دانشجویان رشته  پزشكی است. كارورز پس از آموختن علوم پزشكی و گذراندن یك دوره كارآموزی  بالینی در تمام بخشهای بیمارستانی، اینك بدان حد از اطلاعات پزشكی و قضاوت  بالینی رسیده است كه به طور مستقل در مواجهه با بیماران قرار بگیرد و با به  كار بستن عملی تمام آموخته*ها ، به طور مستقیم با بیماران در تماس باشد و  با انجام معاینه*های بالینی و دستور آزمایش های پاراكلینیك، به تشخیص  رسیده، به درمان بیمار بپردازد. این فعالیت ها همگی زیر نظر استادان و  دستیاران مربوط صورت می*گیرد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
ادامه تحصیل دانشجویان رشته پزشكی بعد از اتمام دوره پزشكی عمومی در دو مرحله امكان*پذیر است:
الف) ادامه تحصیل در رشته*های تخصصی بالینی كه داوطلب بعد از قبولی در  امتحان پذیرش دستیاری سراسری كشور می*تواند در رشته*های تخصصی كه در حال  حاضر در داخل كشور ارائه می*شوند ادامه تحصیل دهد. 
رشته*های تخصصی بالینی در حال حاضر شامل 23 رشته می*باشد كه عبارتند از :  جراحی عمومی ،* جراحی مغز و اعصاب، جراحی استخوان و مفاصل (ارتوپدی) ،  جراحی كلیه و مجاری ادراری تناسلی (ارولوژی) ، بیماری های اعصاب، بیماری  های داخلی ، بیماری های عفونی و گرمسیری ، بیماری های قلب و عروق ، بیماری  های كودكان، بی*هوشی ، پزشكی اجتماعی، پزشكی هسته*ای ، آسیب*شناسی  (پاتولوژی) ، پوست ، پزشكی فیزیكی و توان*بخشی، چشم*پزشكی ، پرتودرمانی  (رادیوتراپی) ، پرتوشناسی تشخیصی (رادیولوژی) ، زنان و زایمان ،  روان*پزشكی، گوش و حلق و بینی ، پزشكی قانونی و طب كار می*باشد.
ب) ادامه تحصیل در رشته*های علوم پایه، فارغ*التحصیلان رشته پزشكی  می*توانند درتخصص های علوم پایه پزشكی نظیر فیزیولوژی، ایمونولوژی، ژنتیك،  ویروس*شناسی پزشكی، میكروب*شناسی پزشكی ، انگل*شناسی پزشكی، بیوشیمی ، آمار  حیاتی و تغذیه نیز شركت نمایند.
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
عمده*ترین موقعیت های شغلی كه بیشتر پزشكان می*توانند جذب آنها شوند، عبارتنداز:
الف) مطب های شخصی كه بر حسب تمایل پزشك و نیاز منطقه در شهرها و روستاها  دایر می*گردد و پزشكان ویزیت مراجعان را در مطب ها انجام می*دهند. 
ب) بیمارستان ها و درمانگاه های خصوصی و دولتی كه در آنها پزشكان به تشخیص و درمان بیماری های مراجعان خود می*پردازند. 
ج) مراكز بهداشتی درمانی شهری یا روستایی كه اغلب مدیریت و سرپرستی این  مراكز به عهده پزشكان عمومی می*باشد و همچنین این مراكز از پزشكان عمومی  برای تشخیص، درمان و پیگیری بیماری ها نیز استفاده می*نمایند.

----------


## Parniya

منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## javadfathi

♥ امسال در میام و میرم 

به همین راحتی
♥

----------


## MAHSA

ینی پزشکی شیراز از پزشکی شهید بهشتی بالاتره ترازش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## javadfathi

نه...اگه تعداد جوابا رو ببینی...میبینی برا شهید بهشتی بیشتره

----------


## javadfathi

یه سوال

در سال چه تعداد دانشجو میپذیره رشته ی پزشکی؟؟؟؟

----------

